# oc help



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm going to oc from tueday to saturday and want to get the kids on something in the surf.(preferably stripers)but anything will work.anyone have some info for fishing right now?thanks guys.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Oc*

Try along the back bays coming in to OC like 9th street. I hevn't been there lately but I have had good success. If ya want, give me a shout and I'll come up. 609-972-1140. High tide is at 3:54am and 4:34 pm.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks rude,i'll take your number with me.


----------

